# Too Good To Be True?



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

So, I am new to this forum, so hi all . I didn't know where else to post this question so I settled for here, I hope its correct. While lurking Aquabid I came across this fish, which is pretty much my dream betta. I can't help but think the colors look too good to be true though, so before I run out and buy another tank and this fish I just wanted some more input from more experienced people. What do you think? Does the betta really look like that? Does anyone have experience with this seller? 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/auction.cgi?fwbettashm&1366731216 <---- Le' fish in question.


----------



## MattsBettas (Dec 18, 2012)

That fish looks completely legitimate to me. Excellent form to. Look at the sellers reviews!


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

I did, and they get good reviews but mostly from the same people, which I guess says something too. I've never bought off of Aquabid though, so buying a betta online and all the potential pitfalls that came come with it makes me twitchy. Hence why I wanted more opinions. but thank you ^^.


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

*sigh* Signed up for Aquabid, as soon as they're done reviewing my registration that fish is mine. All my attempts at talking myself out of it failed, even my husband, my voice of reason, is saying, "Yeah, get it."


----------



## bniebetta (Feb 26, 2013)

i feel your pain exactly.... the waiting to be approved for aquabid thing is terrible. Don't worry, you'll get him  If not, I think maybe there is another fish meant for you instead. It had happened to me. I have learned just to get fish that really speak to me, otherwise I end up regretting it later, always thinking about "that" fish. If you can afford it and provide for it, it's yours


----------



## ZubinBetta (May 9, 2012)

I have not had a fish shipped to me, but from what I have observed on this forum, it strikes me that there are multiple explanations/causes why the fish you bid on, properly offered for sale, may not look exactly like that picture, when he arrives. Sometimes in transit the bettas bite their tails, and they can get knocked about quite a bit, too, besides being terribly stressed from a long journey in a box. And you know of course that there is great art in being able to take a picture like the one that stole your heart on Aquabid. Bettas are magical and beautiful creatures, but they are alive, and their appearances and colors have a way of shifting. That photographer captured an enduring moment in time; is there a way for you to obtain permission to download/print that picture? Even though you'll have "the fish," you'll want a picture of him at his best--unless you are also gifted as a photographer. Finally, even accurate pictures can be deceiving because they are just pictures of a multidimensional living being that will also some day leave this world. All of this to say, please enjoy your new betta and love him wholeheartedly, and don't be disappointed if he is not quite "picture-perfect."


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

I understand what your saying about color fluctuations, I own a betta already so I know how they can be. Its not 'picture-perfect' I'm worried about, its full on photoshop that I'm concerned about XD. I just like knowing what I'm doing as much as I can before I do it, and since I don't have experience in online ordering when it comes to fish I thought the next best thing would be to try and ask people who might know in case there are pitfalls I'm unaware of.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Oooh, I'm really liking his dorsal fin for some reason, and I've always been a fan of BFs lol. Nice choice! I agree with MattsBettas that the picture looks pretty legitimate. Also agree that his finnage especially has great form--dorsal, caudal, and anal are all pretty darn close to being even lengths with great proportions in particular. 

I personally don't doubt that the betta really does look like that. Granted, I also have no doubt that the pictures many sellers post on Aquabid are basically professional quality, taken using very high quality cameras along with other equipment to provide the best lighting, etc. and then choose the very best picture to use--personally I don't blame them, they're trying to sell something so of course they want to present it looking as appealing as possible. Obviously any "doctoring" of photos actually that actually alter the appearance of certain traits is in a different category and definitely not ok. I don't think thats what ZubinBetta meant to imply at all, but I'm guessing it isn't unheard of, again though, personally I don't think thats a concern in this case. His colors aren't going to appear as vivid or the iridescence as obvious ALL the time, but with good lighting and at certain angles when he's moving around, I have no doubt he'll really look as good as in the pic. I know that I've seen blues that bright and vivid, reds that deep and rich, and very striking iridescence on bettas in person. And compared to some of the pictures I see on Aquabid, I think thats likely a pretty accurate representation of what he "really" looks like--I'm sure you know what I mean about certain pics--the ones where its an odd angle to show a betta at, or where its obvious that the lighting used is making the colors show up in a way they never actually will in person, stuff like that.

Anyway, thats my opinion, but I don't have any personal experience with that seller, although any time I'm browsing bettas on aquabid (which is a lot), his tend to stand out to me as far as ones I consider particularly nice, or personal favorites. Maybe check out the "Aquabid" thread in this section, it shouldn't be very far down, and start with the most recent posts, I know theres at least several people that post on it who've ordered bettas from Aquabid, some of them many times. It might not be a bad idea to PM a couple of the people who've gotten at least several Aquabid bettas and ask for their opinion and whether they have any experience or pertinent knowledge of that seller.

As far as bettas arriving with physical damage like torn/nipped fins, obviously it does happen and is an inherent risk of having bettas shipped to you. I've had bettas shipped to me from an online seller twice in the past, and while she was in the states so obvs a shorter trip, they all arrived just fine--fins still in the same condition as the pictures I saw. And actually I'm getting 7 new bettas on Thursday, again shipped from a breeder in the states, but still a considerable trip, and while I'm certainly hoping they have as low-stress a journey as possible and no fin biting occurs, but if it does I won't be shocked--with proper care and some TLC they'll eventually regrow, there are definitely worse things, heh.

You'll definitely have to keep us updated on him!


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

PeppermintHippo said:


> I understand what your saying about color fluctuations, I own a betta already so I know how they can be. Its not 'picture-perfect' I'm worried about, its full on photoshop that I'm concerned about XD. I just like knowing what I'm doing as much as I can before I do it, and since I don't have experience in online ordering when it comes to fish I thought the next best thing would be to try and ask people who might know in case there are pitfalls I'm unaware of.


I've bought several of Phusit's fish and they have been beautiful. The only concern I would have is that the color blue does not always photograph "true"....I have bought fish that I believed were blue, but they were most certainly turquoise or "green" rather than blue. I always look for the actual word "blue" in the description....or contact the seller to see if the fish is really the colors I'm seeing in the picture.


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Catw0man said:


> I've bought several of Phusit's fish and they have been beautiful. The only concern I would have is that the color blue does not always photograph "true"....I have bought fish that I believed were blue, but they were most certainly turquoise or "green" rather than blue. I always look for the actual word "blue" in the description....or contact the seller to see if the fish is really the colors I'm seeing in the picture.


Thanks so much for chiming in Catw0man! I just searched the aquabid pic thread for "phusit" and saw that you'd actually purchased fish from him so already had you in mind as one of the best people to talk to. And now that you bring it up, I think I know exactly what you mean regarding turquoise/green possibly photographing as blue, but its not something I ever would have thought of myself. Is it related to iridescence do you think? Most "greens" have a blue tint anyway, but for example, my most recent betta impulse purchase is a DT tri-color male (pretty positive he's technically a HMDT since his caudals spread to 180* but he was "labeled" as a regular DT which is fine, they're half the price ) and he has a green body with green, black, and white spread in random patches over his fins. But sometimes when he moves a certain way, or the light hits him from the right angle, everywhere thats turquoise/green suddenly looks extremely blue, an effect of spread iridescence I'm assuming. I've been meaning to take pictures of him under different types of lighting to actually see how the color shows up in them but keep procrastinating.


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

Laurenie said:


> Thanks so much for chiming in Catw0man! I just searched the aquabid pic thread for "phusit" and saw that you'd actually purchased fish from him so already had you in mind as one of the best people to talk to. And now that you bring it up, I think I know exactly what you mean regarding turquoise/green possibly photographing as blue, but its not something I ever would have thought of myself. Is it related to iridescence do you think? Most "greens" have a blue tint anyway, but for example, my most recent betta impulse purchase is a DT tri-color male (pretty positive he's technically a HMDT since his caudals spread to 180* but he was "labeled" as a regular DT which is fine, they're half the price ) and he has a green body with green, black, and white spread in random patches over his fins. But sometimes when he moves a certain way, or the light hits him from the right angle, everywhere thats turquoise/green suddenly looks extremely blue, an effect of spread iridescence I'm assuming. I've been meaning to take pictures of him under different types of lighting to actually see how the color shows up in them but keep procrastinating.


Yes, I'm sure it has something to do with the iridescence.....and the lighting in which the photo was taken. That's why I like to see the fish described as "blue" because I feel that that indicates what the breeder sees with the naked eye as the dominant color. I bought one fish once described as a "multi-color" who appeared purple in the posted pic. He was "green" in person (aka turquoise).


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, so, I bought a fish... but a different fish -_-;; I had my finger on the buy button when I decided to look at just one more fish, that was my first mistake. This fish just looked so weird, like he has a pink luchador mask and a pink feather boa. He's the Elton John of the fish world! I can't help it, the whimsical weirdos steal my heart over beautiful things every time. Hes still beautiful though XD I'm excited. 

http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1366645841 <---- Le' Fish


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

I saw that fish posted somewhere last night and thought WOW thats really unique. glad u got him, cant wait to see pix


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

PeppermintHippo said:


> Yeah, so, I bought a fish... but a different fish -_-;; I had my finger on the buy button when I decided to look at just one more fish, that was my first mistake. This fish just looked so weird, like he has a pink luchador mask and a pink feather boa. He's the Elton John of the fish world! I can't help it, the whimsical weirdos steal my heart over beautiful things every time. Hes still beautiful though XD I'm excited.
> 
> http://www.aquabid.com/cgi-bin/auction/closed.cgi?view_closed_item&fwbettashm1366645841 <---- Le' Fish


I posted that fish in the Aquabid thread! I thought he was very unique....but couldn't decide if I liked him or not! He is indeed a "whimsical weirdo", but still beautiful! Congrats!


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thanks, and I'm sorry! Well, kinda, but I am sorry! This will bring the house's betta count up to three  I was thinking about naming him Houdini, but I don't know if I want to tempt him into living up to his name, especially since he'll be living in a divided 10 gallon next to my roommates incoming betta... >.>


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

he reminds me of the stained glass windows in a catholic church so maybe something like bishop or pope????


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

I like Bishop, but I probably will wait until he comes in to officially name him. I don't know what his personality is yet and sometimes that makes a world of difference


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yes it does! cant wait to see pix when he gets here. my boy s/b here tomorrow and Im stoked. shipping fish sux, I have been a nervous wreck lol...good luck with yours, looking forward to seeing him


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, its the first one I've bought online so the shipping makes me nervous. Me and my roommate lucked out something fierce though. The transhipper lives like a half an hour from us, so I'm hoping that she'll let us just pick the fish up from her and save them the stress of a second ship. Plus its snowing like mad and super cold, so I want him home and warm as soon as possible XD


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

yeah mine shipped on Monday, thankfully it was local (LA to TX) but he was supposed to be here today and got delayed so if hes not here tomorrow ima freak out a bit cuz 4 days in box cant be good for him. plus my buddy ordered a fish from the same breeder and Id hate for his to die, his kids are all excited...well good luck


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

You too ^^


----------



## Laurenie (Aug 5, 2010)

Thats so awesome you got that guy! I ended up checking out all the bettas phusit had listed after you posted about the other one, and your new guy stood out to me so much that I also thought about posting him on the Aquabid thread lol. Congrats and can't wait to see pics after he arrives!


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Thank you. I'm super excited, I hope everything goes well with the shipping. Looks like I'll actually have to charge my camera XD


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

My boys got here this morning  they looked a little faded from 4 days in a dark box but other than that they seemed healthy. I let my boy's bag float in the tank all day while I was at work and now hes out and exploring like crazy. My last betta was nowhere near this active. he was aggressive when anyone came near his tank but other than that he just lazed around in his plants. this one has been swimming non-stop for about 20-30min. looks like he likes his new home. my buddy's fish is still in his bag but his color already looks good compared to this morning. Im about to take him over there and float him in his tank for a while too so he can be in his tank by tonight. the kids are gonna be stoked! they have been asking about him every day since we told them they were getting a fish. and it blew thier minds that the fish were coming in the mail lol...I hope mine gets a little brighter in the next few days. hes still really pretty dont get me wrong, but in his pic he was a nice bright yellow and right now hes more of an orange...little booger is obsessed with his filter too. he keep trying to swim INTO the outflow lol. its on the lowest setting and makes almost zero movement but hes trying his hardest to investigate where its coming from hehheh. I have a feeling Ima be pretty entertained by this little booger....GOOD LUCK WITH YOURS CANT WAIT TO SEE PIX! Ima post pix of Chum when hes had a chance to settle in more and maybe brigtern up a bit


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay! I'm glad they came in and are alright!  That exciting. I know what you mean about the filter though, our current betta, Rembrandt, loves playing in the filter outflow. He's in a 20 gallon tank with six false julii corys and if they go anywhere near his filter or his heater he chases them off because those are his :roll:. I'll be looking forward to the pictures though, he sounds like a very funny fish :smile:.


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

He wont sit still for a pic hehehe but heres a video (click on it to play)
[URL="[/URL]


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Oh he's pretty! I do like his colors, hes very vibrant. Looks like he's settling in well too  Your making me more excited XD


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

heheehe yeah it was GREAT to finally get him in. no more worrying and now I have a little buddy by the computer again. I miss my Sushi (even tho he was LAZY!) but this one is really giving me something to watch!


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

I noticed betta are good for that, Remy's tank is by my chair and he's always doing something to make me look over. He's cunning too, he's figuring out which of our friends he can wiggle at to give him food. He can smell a sucker... Something I'm gonna have to watch out for lest they bloat him with good intentions XD


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

lol yeah I always had to remind myself not to feed Sushi just b/c he was being cute. little begger, thats the only time he got off his leaf is when he thought I was about to feed him. this one wont sit still for a second (makes pix interesting!)....well I cant wait to see pix of u and your roomies new fish when they get here. im headed to bed, yall have a great night ttyl


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

You too, night. And congrats on your fishes healthy arrival!


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

thanks! sending out positive vibes to you and yours


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yay, my fish came in today! Finally! He seems like hes doing good, slightly pale. Hes really shy, he just hides in the back corner of his tank XD Heres some pictures, sorry for the poor quality 










Heres his tank set up -----> 










and.... 










I still have no idea what I'm gonna name him XD


----------



## sareena79 (Sep 10, 2012)

awww he finally got there! good  nice tank! hes gonna be so happy there. cant wait to hear more about him and the name u pick for him. wish I had ideas but Im fresh out. u can take any of my boy names if u want tho, I have a Harley a Scooter, and Brodie


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, hes sweet so far but super shy. If he catches me looking at him he 'nopes' his way back to his hiding place O_O. I'm sure he'll come around though. I've been kicking around a couple names, Bowie, Ru, Calavera- I would call him VeVe for short >.> I just can't decide XD


----------



## Catw0man (Jan 24, 2013)

PeppermintHippo said:


> Yeah, hes sweet so far but super shy. If he catches me looking at him he 'nopes' his way back to his hiding place O_O. I'm sure he'll come around though. I've been kicking around a couple names, Bowie, Ru, Calavera- I would call him VeVe for short >.> I just can't decide XD


Awwww.....you finally got him! I'm sure he'll get over his shyness....at least to some extent....lol....they all have their unique personalities, don't they? Just one of the many reasons I love these fish!

I like the name Calavera too!


----------



## PeppermintHippo (Apr 14, 2013)

Yeah, I also thought of 'Boo' for the villains in Mario who only creep up on you when your not looking and then get shy when you are. My husbands proved less than helpful, he likes Calavera but he says Boo is growing on him. At this rate I'll never know! He has been dubbed 'the miniature giant space fish' though ;; My husband is odd XD


----------

